# NE Indiana



## Moreltheministeak (May 6, 2018)

Hey, I’m new to this and trying to get used to this website! I’m not new to the taste of morels though as the hunt and found went on for years in my family. However those who searched no longer search anymore. I am DYING to taste those mini steaks I call ‘em. It’s been too long! I searched a few days ago but couldn’t for long, in the Salamonie area. Since the area’s only about 12,000 acres, anyone want pass along a hint as to where and if you’ve found any? Some new family members haven’t heard of them before and joke about it, but I’m all about those mini steaks.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Moreltheministeak said:


> Hey, I’m new to this and trying to get used to this website! I’m not new to the taste of morels though as the hunt and found went on for years in my family. However those who searched no longer search anymore. I am DYING to taste those mini steaks I call ‘em. It’s been too long! I searched a few days ago but couldn’t for long, in the Salamonie area. Since the area’s only about 12,000 acres, anyone want pass along a hint as to where and if you’ve found any? Some new family members haven’t heard of them before and joke about it, but I’m all about those mini steaks.


May I suggest posting on the Indiana board, there are people there that are from you area that would be happy to help.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Moreltheministeak said:


> Hey, I’m new to this and trying to get used to this website! I’m not new to the taste of morels though as the hunt and found went on for years in my family. However those who searched no longer search anymore. I am DYING to taste those mini steaks I call ‘em. It’s been too long! I searched a few days ago but couldn’t for long, in the Salamonie area. Since the area’s only about 12,000 acres, anyone want pass along a hint as to where and if you’ve found any? Some new family members haven’t heard of them before and joke about it, but I’m all about those mini steaks.


I would like to clarify. Go to the 2019 Morel update board.


----------

